# Canon rebel vrs xxD series?



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

So ive been contemplating picking up a DSLR and my wife has an old canon rebel SLR with a few lenses, so it only makes sense to get a canon. 

Now, I personally hate buying something and then upgrading it a year or 2 later. So im trying to decide which base to get, so that I will not regret it in the future and wish I had just bought the next step up. Im less concerned about frills like being able to flip out the screen, and more concerned about absolute best specs that effect image quality. 

I will be using it for aquarium shots (of course), nature shots, landscape, moon/stars etc. and Im sure my wife will want to use it for portraits and action shots. so pretty much everything...

So help me decide! Is the rebel series t3,t3i,t4 etc sufficent or are their actual benefits to the xxD series, 60D, 7D etc? I have read a few reviews and most are out of date, and some say that the t4 is better than a xxD series, and I trust the TPT community much more than some other random site. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The T4I is pretty much the T3I with better video performance.

T4i < 60D < 7D when it comes to quality, utility, performance and auto focus ability. The T4I is the most recent camera then the 60D then the 7D.

I recently got a 7D after having a T3i for 4 months.:icon_redf I got bitten by the photo bug. I feel the T3i is definitely adequate for you uses. You will just get better quality and more in camera utility and options as you move up the APS-C line. The 7D is the flagship APS-C camera for Canon.


----------

